# Dark Planet



## Eddieblz

Some more floating islands.


----------



## MultiDaxio

Really nice! I sense the usage of lens flares and chrome filter, right?


----------



## TerryCurley

Great picture of the Island realm. Refresh my memory, are you creating a video game Eddie?


----------



## Eddieblz

TerryCurley said:


> Great picture of the Island realm. Refresh my memory, are you creating a video game Eddie?


I wish. Naw just experimenting with two different digital programs. The back ground was created with DAmuro the planets forward were created with gimp. I used about six layers.


----------



## Eddieblz

MultiDaxio said:


> Really nice! I sense the usage of lens flares and chrome filter, right?


What!. XD


----------



## cjm1972

Don't know much(anything) about digital art, but this looks a little bit awesome.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Great work Eddie... You did a terrific job layering to get the desired effect.. Awesome!


----------



## Eddieblz

Here I added a castle.


----------



## Eddieblz

Final version.


----------



## TerryCurley

Great imagination Eddie. Love the picture.


----------



## Eddieblz

How the heck do you make the pictures bigger so every one can have a closer look.


----------



## TerryCurley

I used the picture icon (square with Mountain and moon) Hmmmm... Still came out pretty small. Oh well I don't know how to get it bigger but I gave it a try.


----------



## chanda95

I agree! Great imagination!! Nicely executed. That is one cool piece of art.


----------



## Susan Mulno

That's cool!


----------

